# 

## ewelyna

Witam
Postanowiłam założyć nowy temat o nietrafionych pomysłach projektantów którzy projektowali wam domy/ wnętrza. Być może przyda się to komuś kto jeszcze tego nie przeżył...

Jako pierwsze podaję - zaprojektowane drzwi zewnętrzne długie na ponad 220 lub 230 cm -teoretycznie by było równo z oknami, co nie jest jakimkolwiek standardem, co sprzyja stresom w wykonaniu i dalszym zmartwieniom

----------


## Bracianka

Mój projekt: Zięba/ MTM Style - lukarna nad schodami zabiegowymi - nie ma możliwości otworzyć okna, ani go umyć, bo jest za wysoko, nie ma jak postawić drabiny na schodach. Lukarna zaprojektowana chyba tylko po to, żeby z zewnątrz dom był bardziej symetryczny. Lukarna została zlikwidowana na rzecz okna dachowego (mąż się uparł, a ja już zapowiedziałam, że sam będzie sobie to okno mył  :big lol: ).

----------


## MATRON

Bardzo dobry wątek gdyż jako wykonawca pracuję z projektantami na co dzień i o ich grzeszkach mógłbym pisać sporo bo nie wszystko co papier przyjmie można urzeczywistnić a ich twórczość często może być kłopotliwa dla użytkowników i tak do wymiany żarówki w głównym holu jednego z hoteli trzeba  ściągać alpinistów którzy  opuszczają się przez wywietrznik w szklanej kopule.  Mieszkańcy TBS-u mogą też coś powiedzieć na temat projektu ich mieszkań gdzie w niektórych pionach wnęka na szafę do zabudowy ma 24cm szerokości no i ostatnia praca jednej z projektantek gdzie otwarte drzwi z przedpokoju uniemożliwiają otwarcie drzwi z łazienki. Nie wspominam oczywiście o  błędach w wyliczeniach wymiarów często projektanci wykonują konkretny projekt na podstawie ogólnego projektu danego mieszkania czy budynku nie dokonując pomiarów tego co zostało zbudowane,  gdzie w salonie parę cm nie robi różnicy to w kuchni czy łazience ma już spore znaczenie.

----------


## Sursum

Kilka przykładów z życia wziętych, jak architekci budują dla siebie (pierwsze domy). Fakt, że dzisiaj część by nie przeszła (ze względu na inne przepisy), ale pokazuje, jak ważne jest doświadczenie w projektowaniu.
- okna wąskie jak otwory strzelnicze (np w sypialni cztery okna o szerokości 30 cm każde),
- taras o powierzchni ca. 6 m2, z niego zejście po schodkach do ogrodu. Schodki praktycznie nieużywane, bo zejście strome jak po drabinie, a innego brak,
- wysokość pomieszczeń na piętrze 235 cm, bo się zapomniało o wylewkach i podłodze
- garaż nieużytkowy, bo obliczony na szerokość dużego fiata plus po 10 cm z każdej strony, a dzisiaj każde auto jest szersze, nawet miejskie,
- wysokość stopni z piwnicy na parter niższa niż z parteru na piętro (architekt nie uwzględnił, że piwnica jest niższa),
- wjazd do garażu w podpiwniczeniu tak stromy i jednocześnie niski, że strach rowerem wjechać, a co dopiero samochodem
- garaż na wysokim parterze, zaraz koło kuchni, z oknami wychodzącymi na południe,
- kibelek tak wąski, że poza samym tronem nie weszła nawet zawieszka na papier toaletowy (o umywalce nie wspomnę). Posiada jedną zaletę - nie spadnie się po pijaku,
- jedyna kuchnia to kuchnia "letnia" (w piwnicy). Bez okna,
- niestandardowe otwory drzwiowe i okienne, żeby wymienić, konieczne robienie ich na wymiar,
- źle zaprojektowany i wykonany podciąg, w efekcie czego otwór wejściowy do salonu ma wysokość 190 cm i nie da się wstawić żadnych drzwi.

U siebie w domu na szczęście mam tylko jeden błąd, ale z architektem przepracowane było kilkadziesiąt wersji projektów. Mój błąd to zbyt wąskie wyjście z przyziemia na ogród - są to standardowe drzwi i przy wykręcaniu taczka lub inny większy sprzęt haczy. Drzwi szersze o 10 cm załatwiłyby sprawę. W garażu mam też wnękę warsztatową o wymiarach 2 x 6 m, przydałoby się trochę więcej, zresztą w ogóle nie ma czegoś takiego, jak zbyt duży garaż, zwłaszcza jak się ma dryg do majsterkowania. W ogóle, gdybym miał miejsce, wykonałbym garaż na co najmniej cztery auta, a i tak byłby zbyt mały.

Natomiast uważam, że najczęstszym błędem, do tego powielanym we wszystkich prawie projektach, jest projektowanie schodów zabiegowych. Jest to absolutnie niefunkcjonalne, tak samo jak kuchnie otwarte na salon i pomieszczenia wysokie na 250 cm, gdy powierzchnia np. salonu wynosi 30m2. Powinno być co najmniej 280 cm.

----------


## מרכבה

Tak jeszcze ściany szczytowe, podciągnięte pod samo pokrycie dachowe, bez miejsca na izolację.
Lub murowana ściana szczytowa na poddaszu nie użytkowym, obustronnie izolowana, jak by jej nie było paręnaście metrów kw mniej i pustaków i izolacji.
Nie licząc i tak mostka termicznego który zostanie przy murze.
Plus całe masy wymiarów po 10-15 razy tego samego, brak np wymiarów całościowych krokwi. Wiem rzut domu może źle wyglądać... to trzeba go okrasić 
masą wymiarów tego samego, jeden błąd w jednym wymiarze, akurat tym którego odczyta "spec" i problem gotowy.
Starsze projekty .... nie grzeszą też uwagą na detale... z nowymi ciut lepiej.
Jednak nadal jest projektowanie różnych cudów bez uwzględnienia tego jak taki ozdobnik wpłynie na straty ciepła.

----------


## Piotr Kniaziuk

Encyklopedie wielotomową można na ten temat pisać.

Najgłupsze co pamiętam to:
Strop żelbetowy o rozpiętości 7 m w budynku użyteczności publicznej grubości 12 cm ( po poprawnym przeliczeniu wyszedł na 1 :cool: 
Pion kanalizacyjny wychodzący na środku okna.

----------


## mpbud

Encyklopedii to my tu nie zrobimy, ale takie porady na pewno nie jednej osobie się przydadzą. Sam będę o wiele ostrożniejszy dzięki temu na przyszłość.

----------


## sokratis

Nowe produkty to nowe przeszkody.  :wink:  Więc spodziewam się, że wątek trochę pożyje, jeszcze niejedno się wydarzy.  :big grin:

----------


## semiramida

a ja nie zgadzam się z paroma tu zarzutami. Ktoś głupi mógłby pomyśleć że okna wąskie są zawsze złe czy schody zabiegowe są zawsze złe. A usunięcie okna do którego ciężko dosięgnąć na rzecz połaciowego do którego wogóle się nie da dosięgnąć ?! Ja np zabiegowych nie dam w miejscu pracy, czy tam gdzie chodzą klienci dokądś. Ale ta forma schodów bywa przydatna i ładna tam, gdzie nie trzeba po nich często chodzić i zalet ma całe mnóstwo...
Ale skoro to nie jest wątek o błędach inwestorów nie roumiejących czemu tak a nie inaczej. to też to i owo dorzucę:
Maciupeńkie przedsionki, bardzo przydatne jako pułapka na włamywacza  na dodatek koniecznie z zabudowana szafą milimetr od drzwi... Drzwi na taras w tej samej elewacji co drzwi wejściowe, taki test na inteligencję dla włamywacza.... Dach nad garażem tak samo wysoki jak dach nad domem lub niższy jedynie o 15 cm... Niewykorzystywanie balkonów jako zadaszenia dla wyjść z parteru, czy to do ogrodu czy to do domu, gorzej, często pod balkonem jest pusta ściana...
Robienie łazienek bez okna nawet gdy przylegają do ściany zewnętrznej.
Kuchnie otwarte a i tak mają osobne wejście z korytarza i czasami pomiędzy otworem na korytarz a otworem na salon jest odległość 60 cm...
itd itp
ale każda z wymienionych rzeczy nie jest błędem stuprocentowym, tak jak rura kanalizy w srodku okna. Niektóre rzeczy wynikają z kompromisu, mogło tego nie być ale np wtedy pokój nie mialby kształtu prostokąta czy co tam innego...

----------


## Crazy

> a ja nie zgadzam się z paroma tu zarzutami. Ktoś głupi mógłby pomyśleć że okna wąskie są zawsze złe czy schody zabiegowe są zawsze złe. A usunięcie okna do którego ciężko dosięgnąć na rzecz połaciowego do którego wogóle się nie da dosięgnąć ?! Ja np zabiegowych nie dam w miejscu pracy, czy tam gdzie chodzą klienci dokądś. Ale ta forma schodów bywa przydatna i ładna tam, gdzie nie trzeba po nich często chodzić i zalet ma całe mnóstwo...


Ja znam tylko jedną zaletę schodów zabiegowych, zajmują mniej miejsca niż schody ze spocznikiem. Innych zalet nie zauważyłem. I na pewno schody zabiegowe nie nadają się do domu jednorodzinnego z poddaszem czy piętrem, no chyba że prowadzą na strych lub do piwnicy.

----------


## מרכבה

Nie bo jak się projektuje w autodziadzie ... i wpisuje się wymiary na siłę, częsty proceder.
To rysunek mówi co innego, a wymiar co innego, należy projektować zgodnie z duchem czasu w programach 
które pokażą jak wygląda to i owo w 3d

----------


## Liwko

Zbyt daleko oddalone od podgrzewacza CWU odbiorniki wody. Łazienki nie w pionie a po przeciwnych stronach. (energochłonna cyrkulacja)
W moim przypadku było dwa razy za dużo okien dachowych.

----------


## Liwko

> Ja znam tylko jedną zaletę schodów zabiegowych, zajmują mniej miejsca niż schody ze spocznikiem. Innych zalet nie zauważyłem. I na pewno schody zabiegowe nie nadają się do domu jednorodzinnego z poddaszem czy piętrem, no chyba że prowadzą na strych lub do piwnicy.


Zapraszam na moje zabiegowe. Po pięciu latach nie mamy z nimi problemu. Dzisiaj zrobiłbym identyczne.

----------


## מרכבה

> Zbyt daleko oddalone od podgrzewacza CWU odbiorniki wody. Łazienki nie w pionie a po przeciwnych stronach. (energochłonna cyrkulacja)
> W moim przypadku było dwa razy za dużo okien dachowych.


 no ale to grupowania kuchni- łazienek się zaczyna, 
przecież kuchnia i łazienki muszą być na wspólnej linii, to mój niepisany dla siebie prikaz.
Recyrkulacja jest dla cieniasów, 5-7cm w około rury izolacji lub więcej jak dla pasywnych i  nie trzeba jakiś pompek i marnowania energii.
nawet po 2 godzinach jest ciepła woda w rurze.

----------


## szb

> Dach nad garażem tak samo wysoki jak dach nad domem lub niższy jedynie o 15 cm


a możesz to rozwinąć? dlaczego uważasz, że jest to słabe rozwiązanie?

----------


## Crazy

> Zapraszam na moje zabiegowe. Po pięciu latach nie mamy z nimi problemu. Dzisiaj zrobiłbym identyczne.


Patrząc na twoje schody zauważyłem jeszcze jedną zaletę, ładnie wyglądają. A ja zapraszam na moje ze spocznikiem i ze stopniami 16x28cm. Pzdr.

----------


## tomekwa

> Zapraszam na moje zabiegowe.


A poleciłbyś wykonawcę?

----------


## plusfoto

W moim projekcie uczepiłem się najbardziej spiżarki (70 cm szer. prawie 3m długości) została wyrzucona na zbity pysk. Dzięki temu zyskała kuchnia i wiatrołap. Potem na tapecie były dwa balkony (moim zdaniem bezsens w domku jednorodzinnym) - po ciężkich bojach jeden poszedł won. Piony na szczęście są w miarę sensowne. Następnie ścianka kolankowa 60cm - toż to dla liliputa chyba. Jak dojdzie ocieplenie dachu i wylewka to przy ściance by zostało z 30 cm. Trzeba było dwa bloczki dołożyć..

----------


## Liwko

> A poleciłbyś wykonawcę?


Niestety, zbankrutował. Do projektowania używał jakiegoś programu,ale zabij nie wiem jakiego.

----------


## semiramida

balkon z pozoru jest bez sensu a najczęściej przydaje sie po to, żeby mieć na pietrze okna do samej podłogi  :smile:  w jednym moim domu nie ma balkonów i chciałoby sie je porobić coby szyba wlasnie była do podłogi... oba balkoniki zadaszyłyby wejścia do domu..
z tym garażem to projektant nie może trzymać dwóch srok za ogon bo to nie wygląda dobrze: albo nie komplikujemy dachu i jeden dach przekrywa sobie caly dom z garażem, trudno, nie lubie tego ale jest to ekonomiczno-estetyczne, albo pokazujemy że dom ludzi ma większą rangę na działce niż dom samochoda.. czasami znaczne obniżenie dachu garażu uzyskuje sie przez sam fakt że garaż ma mniejszą rozpietość niz dom i wszystko ładnie gra. Gorzej jak za garażem są dodatkowe pomieszczenia i dach zaczyna nam rosnąć. wtedy po prostu projektant z inwestorem mają trudniej  :sad:  niby sie cieszą że dużo miejsca będzie nad garażem, no ale kto to widział, dach garażu większy od samego garażu...
kurcze, nie wiem jak z tą recyrkulacją u mnie, bo przewody ciepłej wody poszły w płycie fundamentowej, wiec dla rąk taka woda będzie odczuwalna jako chłodna  :sad:  a baterie termostatyczne to z czym sie daje?

----------


## מרכבה

Garaż u mnie jest projektowanyj w podpiwniczeniu, nie mam dużej działki 6 arów, akurat przy domu.
Balkony mogą być ale na niezależnej konstrukcji, trzeba brać przykład z budownictwa pasywnego.




> kurcze, nie wiem jak z tą recyrkulacją u mnie, bo przewody ciepłej wody poszły w płycie fundamentowej, wiec dla rąk taka woda będzie odczuwalna jako chłodna  a baterie termostatyczne to z czym sie daje?


 osobiście piętnuje recyrkulację !
chyba że powiem kto bogatemu zabroni.
Izolacja zgodna z standardem pasywnym, można poczytać jakie wymagania ma NF15 chodzi o same zalecenia wartości dla izolacji itp 
oczywiście nie polecam walki o tą dopłatę, ponieważ jest to góra papieru ...

----------


## fenix2

> ...
> wiec dla rąk taka woda będzie odczuwalna jako chłodna  a baterie termostatyczne to z czym sie daje?


W płycie czy w styropianie pod płytą? Cyrkulacja jest po to żeby woda była ciepła.

----------


## semiramida

w płycie.. ale rozpędzanie całej instalacji tylko po to żeby 10 sekund korzystać z jednego kranu - to głupie...

----------


## fenix2

> w płycie.. ale rozpędzanie całej instalacji tylko po to żeby 10 sekund korzystać z jednego kranu - to głupie...


To zależy jak będziesz miała zrobione sterowanie do tej cyrkulacji.

----------


## JoShi

> Jako pierwsze podaję - zaprojektowane drzwi zewnętrzne długie na ponad 220 lub 230 cm -teoretycznie by było równo z oknami, co nie jest jakimkolwiek standardem, co sprzyja stresom w wykonaniu i dalszym zmartwieniom


No masz. A ja nie uważam tego za najgłupszy a nawet za głupi pomysł. Sama przypilnowałam moich budowlańców, żeby mi tak zrobili. Potem zamówiłam futrynie z dodatkowym okienkiem nad skrzydłem drzwiowym i mam dwa w jednym. Ładnie wygląda z zewnątrz jak drzwi są w jednej linii z oknami a w środku mam widno w ślepym korytarzu.

----------


## Liwko

> No masz. A ja nie uważam tego za najgłupszy a nawet za głupi pomysł. Sama przypilnowałam moich budowlańców, żeby mi tak zrobili. Potem zamówiłam futrynie z dodatkowym okienkiem nad skrzydłem drzwiowym i mam dwa w jednym. Ładnie wygląda z zewnątrz jak drzwi są w jednej linii z oknami a w środku mam widno w ślepym korytarzu.


podobnie u mnie

----------


## surgi22

Fajnie wygląda tylko donice przy wejściu ograniczają nieco gabaryty gości  :big grin:

----------


## Liwko

> Fajnie wygląda tylko donice przy wejściu ograniczają nieco gabaryty gości


aaaa, tu cie mam  :big grin:

----------


## surgi22

Nie pisałem o sobie choć ( BMI pod 25 podchodzi  :sad:  ) ale znam parę osób które by Ci kwiatki przy wejściu pogięło  :big lol:

----------


## autorus

U mnie w jakiejś początkowej wersji projektu w garażu na środku stał słup  :ohmy: 
Dopiero moja całkowita dezaprobata wymusiła projekt  wiązarów  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

No nie przesadzaj autorus Ty byś słupa w garażu nie objechał dookoła  :wiggle: .

----------


## calaona233

jak dla nie propozycja komina całkowicie na zewnątrz i tuż nad oknem dachowym. oraz montaż mniejszych okien do północnej strony domu.

----------


## fenix2

> jak dla nie propozycja komina całkowicie na zewnątrz i tuż nad oknem dachowym. oraz montaż mniejszych okien do północnej strony domu.


Montaż mniejszych okien od strony północnej jest moim zdaniem dobrym rozwiązaniem.

----------


## jare32

> Montaż mniejszych okien od strony północnej jest moim zdaniem dobrym rozwiązaniem.


owszem, jeśli ktoś podchodzi do budowania energooszczędnego, to jest to jedno  z wielu rozwiązań

----------


## autorus

U mnie wszystkie okna są takie same. Ale faktycznie od północy jest ich jakby mniej.

----------


## plusfoto

Ja mam święty spokój bo od północy tylko dwa malutkie takie 40*60 w garażu.

----------


## hesperius

Ja też dorzucę się do listy błędów...
1) wysokość drzwi na równi z oknami  - jak w pierwszym poście
2) ściana fundamentowa o szerokości 25 cm przy ścianie nośnej o szerokości 30 cm (kierownik budowy zakwestionował to i kazał poszerzyć ścianę fundamentową do 30 cm)
2) ściana fundamentowa o szer. 25 cm, ocieplenie 5 cm, a ściana nośna 25 cm - mur i 15 cm ocieplenie - pomijając punkt.2, powstałby mostek termiczny na skutek zerwania ciągłości ocieplenia (zwiększyliśmy grubość ocieplenia)
3) za krótki komin względem kalenicy (ryzyko wstecznego ciągu, kratka wentylacji na wys. metra nad podłogą...) (komin został przesunięty na ścianę szczytową i oba problemy zostały rozwiązane za jednym zamachem)
4) brak zaprojektowanej wentylacji (odpowietrzenia) dla łazienki 
5) brak dodatkowego schodka w fundamencie schodkowym (wypadał w narożniku domu i mimo, że układ warstwic i charakter terenu wskazywał, że powinien się tam znaleźć, nie został wrysowany; gdyby go nie było, narożnik nie byłby posadowiony w warstwie nośnej gruntu)
6) nadproże w ścianie (w sytuacji, gdy nie ma drzwi, okna, ani planów na przyszłość z tym związanych - tylko lity mur  :smile:  )
7) główny zawór kanalizacji w kuchni - przenieśliśmy go do kotłowni...
Czy coś jeszcze? Pożyjemy, zobaczymy.
Dobry majster to podstawa.

----------


## fenix2

> Ja też dorzucę się do listy błędów...
> 
> 7) główny zawór kanalizacji w kuchni - przenieśliśmy go do kotłowni...
> .


A co to??

----------


## hesperius

Hmmm...
Chodzi mi o główny pion, odprowadzający ścieki w domu. Początkowo był umiejscowiony w kuchni obok kominka, blokując swobodę dostępu i montażu urządzeń. Coś pokręciłam?

----------


## fenix2

> Hmmm...
> Chodzi mi o główny pion, odprowadzający ścieki w domu. Początkowo był umiejscowiony w kuchni obok kominka, blokując swobodę dostępu i montażu urządzeń. Coś pokręciłam?


Zastanawia mnie ten zawór bo pierwsze słyszę.

----------


## hesperius

:smile:  majstra też zastanowił. Dopytam przy okazji.

----------


## Artemika

> U mnie w jakiejś początkowej wersji projektu w garażu na środku stał słup 
> Dopiero moja całkowita dezaprobata wymusiła projekt  wiązarów


Uśmiałam się :smile:  słup w garażu jest czymś tak absurdalnym, że aż trudno mi uwierzyć, że architektowi nie wstyd było go tam umieścić :smile:

----------


## plusfoto

> Uśmiałam się słup w garażu jest czymś tak absurdalnym, że aż trudno mi uwierzyć, że architektowi nie wstyd było go tam umieścić


Jeśli to garaż jedno stanowiskowy to i owszem ale jeśli dwu to czemu się dziwisz? Czasem choć nie zawsze prawie 7m rozpiętości stropu cięzko jest spiąć bez podpory. Nie wiemy nic o konstrukcji budynku :smile:

----------


## Kendra

(na szczęście nie u mnie) usytuowanie toalety na ścianie ze skosem ( niskim) a nad nią okno.. chyba po to żeby je otworzyć chcący się wyprostować korzystając z toalety..

----------


## ludwik_13

W moim projekcie wejście do łazienki na parterze umieszczono pod górnym biegiem schodów. niby wysokość taka, że drzwi się zmieszczą, ale krok dalej już się wali głową w beton (dół schodów). Trzeba było pokombinować na etapie adaptacji projektu i potem na etapie budowy jeszcze raz. Nazwy pracowni i projektu nie podam, choć wstydzić się powinni.

----------


## k***a*z

Mówicie że balkony są złe ? ...... ja mam jeden o powierzchni ponad 50m2   ::-(:  , tylko że u mnie balkon jest dachem dla garażu i dla podcienia przy wejściu .

----------


## autorus

Tez nam balkon nad garażem.  Pomysł wydaje się dobry.

----------


## BARTG60

Najgłupsze pomysły projektantów? heh... najgłupsze pomysły to mają inwestorzy !!!  mój sąsiad tak przeprojektował okno w kuchni że jak mu wymurowali okazało się że parapet ma na wysokości kolan buahahahaha.... a w przedpokoju wymyślił szafę wnękową jednak zapomniał że po drugiej stronie ma łazienkę,  geberit razem z kiblem wylądował mu w tejże szafie buahahaha bo inaczej musiałby okrakiem przeskakiwać kibelek żeby wejsć pod prysznic. I to koleś po Politechnice Wrocławskiej  :rotfl:   hehe....

----------


## מרכבה

Bo jak się rysuje w 2d to takie cuda się zdarzają .. a autodziad lubi i sprzyja oszukiwaniu samego siebie 
ja używam do rysowania / modelowania solid edga 3d i widzę co narysowane .. mogę zmierzyć różne rzeczy 
ile miejsca itp.



> bo inaczej musiałby okrakiem przeskakiwać kibelek żeby wejsć pod prysznic. I to koleś po Politechnice Wrocławskiej  hehe....


Czy inaczej jest na innych ? studia to nie czas na maglowanie studnetów na zajęciach .. to nauczenie ich samodzielności w myśleniu.
Technikum miałem więcej godzin projektowania na kompie niż goście na studiach .. dużo więcej stąd po szkole mechanicznej miałem pracę w biurze przy technologi czy kreśleniu .. cóż koledzy co byli po liceum no ni wciuba nic trochę autodziada na studiach i tyle ..

----------

